# Hybrid :)



## terrestrialterritories (Jul 5, 2009)

*Do you think it would be possible to breed a carpet python with a burmese python??*


----------



## kai7676 (Aug 3, 2009)

Im afraid that that wouldnt really be probable ... Sorry


----------



## Vic27 (Aug 13, 2009)

LOL that would be a really bad idea ....


----------



## Alisiya 123 (Jul 31, 2009)

They Could Kill Eachother but if yhu realy want 2
Might get a BurmeseCarpet


----------



## 8X1 (May 17, 2009)

I dont think my big coastal would even fit with a burm to breed, let alone the ginetics of it...........


----------

